# CLOSED - Ejection Problem With Luigi Franchi 48/AL 12



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Guys...
Hope someone can shed some light on this before I take it to the "doctor"....I have a Luigi Franchi 48/AL 12 Gauge, that was working fine one day, and wouldn't eject the shells the next. --- There is nothing "obvious" that I can see, no broken parts visible. Has anyone had this problem, and if so, what was the final outcome to the solution. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAL (Aug 10, 2008)

Take off your handgard and see if the mag.tube is clean and free from powder buildup.If not clean it and see if this doesn't fix your problem.


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 10, 2008)

Clean your barrel and chamber real good. If chamber is dirty or rough looking wrap fine steel wool around a brass brush and chuck cleaning rod in you hand drill and clean chamber thoroughly. If this does not work take forend wood off and remove recoil spring around magazine tube and clean it and wipe tube off, then put a light coating of gun grease on tube and install spring and ring back on. Bobby


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a follow up to say it's working fine now... I cleaned and put a light coat of "Rem Oil with teflon" on the tube. I also tried what is outlined in this forum http://www.benelliusa.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-11146.html ---- the advice given in this forum was to "re-locate the flat on oneside tapered on the other" ring to the "bottom" of the spring, with the flat side facing the spring. This location is for shooting light loads". So, I think a combination of doing both procedures fixed the problem........ thanks for the feedback.


----------

